# I need help please, green spot and green dust algae outbreak in my planted tank



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Why are your nitrates zero? That's also a tremendous amount of light which is a big contributing factor, raising them should help out a lot.


----------



## Lcb (Dec 10, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> Why are your nitrates zero? That's also a lot of light which is a big contributing factor, raising them should help out a lot.




I don't know why my nitrates are zero. Is there anything I can dose to bring them up? I'm also in the process of making a hanging kit for my lights. Even when I just had 1 Ray 2 over my tank I still had these same algae problems. :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Lcb said:


> I don't know why my nitrates are zero. Is there anything I can dose to bring them up? I'm also in the process of making a hanging kit for my lights. Even when I just had 1 Ray 2 over my tank I still had these same algae problems. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well by adding more light I'm sure you made it worse. Most people run just one Ray2 on a 55, with what you have that is gobs of light. I would definitely consider removing at least one of the Rays. If you're dosing using EI then your nitrates should never be at zero unless 1) your test kit is bad or 2) your plants are using it all and you need to up your dosage.


----------



## Lcb (Dec 10, 2016)

I will try upping my dosing I'm currently dosing 5 ml daily of the green leaf aquarium ferts. Ill also try buying a new test kit thanks so much for the help. Ill remove 1 ray 2 until I can make the hanging kit that I planned on making from the start. Thanks so much for the advice. In my country I have nobody to get advice from that's why I turned to this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Lcb said:


> I will try upping my dosing I'm currently dosing 5 ml daily of the green leaf aquarium ferts. Ill also try buying a new test kit thanks so much for the help. Ill remove 1 ray 2 until I can make the hanging kit that I planned on making from the start. Thanks so much for the advice. In my country I have nobody to get advice from that's why I turned to this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He you should have been him from the start, this place is covers the globe&#55357;&#56841;.


----------



## Lcb (Dec 10, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> He you should have been him from the start, this place is covers the globe&#55357;&#56841;.




Thanks bro is there anything else that I could try. I'd like to try everything possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

No, I think that's the best place to start.


----------



## JohnsTank (Jul 16, 2016)

I completely agree with what has already been said. I would remove one Ray2 and until the algae is under control, you might also use some window screen under the other Ray2. Even one Ray2 and a Planted Plus is a lot of light.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Lcb said:


> I will try upping my dosing I'm currently dosing 5 ml daily of the green leaf aquarium ferts. Ill also try buying a new test kit thanks so much for the help. Ill remove 1 ray 2 until I can make the hanging kit that I planned on making from the start. Thanks so much for the advice. In my country I have nobody to get advice from that's why I turned to this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you even dosing nitrates? Exactly what ferts are you using. Green Leaf has a whole variety of stuff. I don't even see an all in 1 there. So, what are you dosing?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Agree that you probably have way too much light, and are almost certainly low on macros, N at least.

Also 3 bps doesnt sound like enough co2, even with a dynamite method of diffusion.

Drop checkers can be very misleading, cant go by that alone. Better to compare the relative PH drop between tank water that's sat out for a day or two (aka degassed) and the PH of the tank with CO2 running. There should be at least a full 1 point drop. This will require an inexpensive digital PH pen, cant use a drop test or dip sticks. 

The AR has badly twisted leaves, which is a sure sign the plant isnt happy. Struggling plants get algae, thriving ones do not. 

Focus on making the plants happy, and keep the tank very clean. The algae troubles will go away.


----------



## Lcb (Dec 10, 2016)

burr740 said:


> Agree that you probably have way too much light, and are almost certainly low on macros, N at least.
> 
> Also 3 bps doesnt sound like enough co2, even with a dynamite method of diffusion.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the help man I've tried upping dosing and upping the co2 even more than I already have. I've currently upped my co2 to 4 bps and seen crazy growth. But the only plant I'm having algae issues with is the AR mini and ludwigia peruensis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

